# Toys that Your Dog Plays With Independently



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

I'm looking for recommendations on toys that your dog will play with alone and quietly when relaxing in the house. Pup relaxes beautifully in her crate for HOURS on end but can't seem to understand relaxing in the house. If she isn't occupied with something edible, she will walk around the room for up to an hour sniffing around and grabbing things she's not supposed to instead of settling down. It doesn't matter HOW tired she is. 

I have a list a toys that I own and leave around the house. She'll pick up maybe the kong tennis balls and chew for a minute or 2, but loses interest quickly. Food dispensing toys and chews engage her for the longest, but I don't want to rely exclusively on these.

I have:
Kong Tennis Balls
Ropes
Hollee Rollers
Jolly plastic ball with small ball inside
Squeaky Toys

Just to name a few types of toys I've tried. She'll play with all of them if I play with her, but I want her to learn to relax and entertain herself when she's in the house.

What have you tried with success??


----------



## Whiteboy (Jul 19, 2011)

Good ol bones keeps my pup from eating my furniture and such. If not those I use the stuff able kongs which work great if ya freeze em also.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

If you don't mind some crazy squeaking, I have yet to meet a dog who isn't nuts about their Cuz balls! I have probably about 6 or 7 (missing feet and ears). Aiden can't get enough of them!

JW Pet Good Cuz/Bad Cuz Dog Toys - Toys - Dog - PetSmart


----------



## keiko (Dec 4, 2011)

Nylabone - a must because it relieves any tension or boredom


----------



## lemonadeicedtea (Aug 8, 2011)

I had the same issue with my pup--deer antlers were the key for him. I have both hard and medium core ones depending on what mood he's in (and how long I need to keep him occupied!).

Other than that he'll play with Kong Squeezz sticks.


----------



## KentuckyGSDLover (Nov 17, 2011)

I think this is just going to depend on the dog. Rey is hyper, but she loves flinging around just a regular Kong, and she loves her Nylabone chew. In fact, she has devised her own game with the Nylabone. She puts one foot on it and scoots herself in circles on the Nylabone like it's a skate. It's quite amusing to watch.


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

Great suggestions everyone! Please keep them coming. 

I want to try things that don't involve food, so the bone and the stuffed kong are a no-go. I know I can occupy her with food, but I guess I am HOPING that she learns to play by herself without.

I can take some squeaking, like cuz or regular squeakers. Unforunately, she has a toy snake that she really likes, but every segment squeaks at a different LONG annoying pitch, so I don't like it when it when she harmonizes the squeaking. She will play with the cuz ball when she is in her expen, but not likely to pick it up if its just sitting in the room.

I will give antlers another go. She would OCCASIONALLY give them a chew if she's in her crate, but does not pick them outside the crate.

I want her to translate her quiet and GOOD crate play and rest behaviors to my room. 

Food things we already do:
Kibble dispensing ball
Frozen Kong
Bones (only in crate)
Bully stick (ABSOLUTE FAVOURITE)
Antlers (not attracted)

We've tried the Nylabone, also not a fan.


----------



## SophieGSD (Feb 6, 2012)

Sophie likes tennis balls. To be more specific, she likes ripping them to shreds. XD
She also likes her Kong ball.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

If she really likes squeaky toys there are several which have ultrasonic squeakers so only the dogs can hear them, so they can squeak to their heart's content and your ears don't have to bleed lol They're completely silent to us


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Stosh loves the xlarge Kong Wubba with the canvas covering. He flings it all around, squeaks it and we play tug with it.


----------



## TimberGSD2 (Nov 8, 2011)

Have you tried a jolly ball or larger ball? Milla loves to take her big tennis ball up the stairs, let it roll down then chase after it. She will also roll it around and "play" soccer with herself.


----------



## stealthq (May 1, 2011)

I tied one of the skineez moose squeaker toys to a hollee roller. Kohl likes to pick up the contraption by the moose, sling the roller around, let it loose, then fetch it from wherever he threw it. He also seems to find it fun to try to run with the thing. It's a challenge for him to keep his legs clear of the roller so he doesn't trip himself.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

GatorDog said:


> If you don't mind some crazy squeaking, I have yet to meet a dog who isn't nuts about their Cuz balls! I have probably about 6 or 7 (missing feet and ears). Aiden can't get enough of them!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Lucky dog swears by them ,fav toy of all time.


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

marshies said:


> I can take some squeaking, like cuz or regular squeakers. Unforunately, she has a toy snake that she really likes, but every segment squeaks at a different LONG annoying pitch, so I don't like it when it when she harmonizes the squeaking.


We have that exact same snake - ugh!!!! Why is that a favorite  And ours doesn't stop at one segment, it's like she has to go down the line and squeak each section at least twice!!


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

I would like to find toys that Stella plays with independently too. Other than food. She likes to shred boxes..... What is that snake toy? I don't think I would mind noise if it kept her busy. Bully sticks are her favorite but don't last long. Deer antlers- no interest. 
She will play with her jolly ball if someone is playing with her. What is a cuz ball? I guess I will check that out on line.


----------



## countrygirl31995 (Apr 16, 2012)

I didn't know dogs liked deer antlers! I've never heard of that before!


----------



## MicheleMarie (Mar 29, 2011)

good luck. if my dogs can't eat it then they are consistantly putting it in your lap to throw it or play tug :/ i don't care if it's an empty plastic tub/bottle, an old sock, a squeek/chew tow or a tennis ball-they play with anything and everything haha.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Kong tennis ball - until the squeaker breaks. Then I have to change it out for a new one. 

I have a spring pole outside and I'll switch out the toy on the end. But I don't allow play with that unless supervised. It just gives me a chance to observe and not participate!


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

TimberGSD2 said:


> Have you tried a jolly ball or larger ball? Milla loves to take her big tennis ball up the stairs, let it roll down then chase after it. She will also roll it around and "play" soccer with herself.


We have a large jolly ball product that's not the jolly ball. It's a hard plastic ball with a small ball in it. It's her favourite ball to play WITH me. She'll roll it around occassionally if it's in her pen, but not if its out in the room.

I guess I'm looking for different toys to try to entice her to do exactly what your dog does - devise ways of playing by herself



stealthq said:


> I tied one of the skineez moose squeaker toys to a hollee roller. Kohl likes to pick up the contraption by the moose, sling the roller around, let it loose, then fetch it from wherever he threw it. He also seems to find it fun to try to run with the thing. It's a challenge for him to keep his legs clear of the roller so he doesn't trip himself.


Jealous. I want her to play like this!



Lilie said:


> Kong tennis ball - until the squeaker breaks. Then I have to change it out for a new one.
> 
> I have a spring pole outside and I'll switch out the toy on the end. But I don't allow play with that unless supervised. It just gives me a chance to observe and not participate!


She LOVES the kong tennis balls too! She'll continue breaking even after squeaker dies. It makes this gushing air noise, and it's good enough for her.


----------



## lilysmom (Dec 27, 2000)

We have many of the mentioned toys, but the all time favorite is an empty water bottle ( with the lid on). Go figure ? I think it is the crunching noise. They will occupy her until they won't crunch any more ! Then, just throw her another one !!


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

katdog5911 said:


> I would like to find toys that Stella plays with independently too. Other than food. She likes to shred boxes..... What is that snake toy? I don't think I would mind noise if it kept her busy. Bully sticks are her favorite but don't last long. Deer antlers- no interest.
> She will play with her jolly ball if someone is playing with her. What is a cuz ball? I guess I will check that out on line.


http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/stories/182431-lesson-learned-no-replacement-toys.html

This is the same snake toy, mine is green. They have a shorter one and a longer multi-segmented one. I'm not sure what brand. Don't get it, it's the devil.


----------



## GSD2 (Jan 27, 2012)

The jolly egg is great. Google it, tons of you tube videos showing dogs having fun with the jolly egg. I think my girl is obsessed with it, she can play with that toy for hours. I couldn't find the 'cuz ball' on your link, what is that?


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I also have a huge solid plastic jolly ball. Drives Aiden bonkers for hours because he can't pick it up!


----------



## cowgirlteach (Mar 17, 2012)

*Buster Cube*

We use a buster cube for our heeler (don't have a GSD...yet!). She adores it. It is a cube that you can put just their kibble in and they roll it around and out falls kibble. (Do not recommend on hard floors...it's obnoxious):crazy:

It's also great if you have a fast eater, since they have to work for their food.

Amazon.com: Buster Food Cube Large Size (Colors May Vary): Pet Supplies


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

when your dog has free roam of the house take
some time out to teach your dog how to behave
when in the house. to me toys are toys and your dog
will decide which toys he likes more than others. i wouldn't depend
on toys to make my dog settle down in the house.


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> when your dog has free roam of the house take
> some time out to teach your dog how to behave
> when in the house. to me toys are toys and your dog
> will decide which toys he likes more than others. i wouldn't depend
> on toys to make my dog settle down in the house.







Think this is a good thing to start teaching?

The end captures where I went wrong. Pup is doing calming downs as a trick. I will try again.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

The Bobalot is a great toy. 
Bob-A-Lot Multi Chambered Interactive Dog Toy

We had a Buster cube and he managed to pull out the inner segment and eat a chunk of hard plastic.Cube went directly into the trash-- I was worried for an entire day. 

We also have that Invincibles snake, and it cracks me up. I don't mind the noise, it actually makes me laugh because it is as if he plays a tune on it. 
Invincibles Snake Dog Toy - Dog.com


----------



## midnightomg (May 17, 2012)

*toys*



> okay i have a two yr old shepherd and i have no idea what tough but interactive toys to get her can u help:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

I got the jolly egg yesterday. Was thrilled when I saw it at my local independent pet store. 

Pup played with it for a bit, but lost interest. T__T


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm pretty lucky. While Carly is obsessed with "fetch", she'll play by herself. The Kong Wubba is a big favorite of hers, along with her great big jolly ball (which isn't supposed to be in the house, but she keeps sneaking it in the dog door). She'll really play with anything that's around. And Sage just chases her around, like a pesky little sister.


----------



## erricsimmons457 (May 21, 2012)

Can you please elaborate what the Kong Wubba is? I need a toy for my dog.Also, it's fun to see dogs play with very common toy like a ball.Do you know about interractive toys for dog, something sort of which increases their levels of playfulness?Thanks.


----------



## erricsimmons457 (May 21, 2012)

I like the kind of toys that you are using for your pet.Are you sure this satisfies their playfulness?I would like to purchase these kind of toys for my pet too.Thanks for sharing information.


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

Some of the toys satisfy her. Her flirt pole definitely gives her a outlet to chase and run. But some of them I just buy to make myself feel better.


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

lilysmom said:


> We have many of the mentioned toys, but the all time favorite is an empty water bottle ( with the lid on). Go figure ? I think it is the crunching noise. They will occupy her until they won't crunch any more ! Then, just throw her another one !!


That is one of Nita's favorite toys too, you should see her eye me when I'm drinking a bottle of water :laugh:


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

live animals lol 

my dog wont play by herself really she wants interaction with something alive


----------



## Gmthrust (Mar 3, 2010)

We call it a tetherball ...click the link, then click "images" to see what it looks like:_Ethical Pet Puppy Pull Indoor Interactive Dog Toy_​The actual toy part of it was killed in about five seconds, but the metal-hanger part that connects to an overhead door jam has lasted two years so far. We replaced all the other parts with super duper bungee cord and lots of different toys more suitable for GSD play. Our youngest girl (almost a year and a half old) will 'tetherball' play all by herself and happily. What a relief it is, when the rest of us need a break. lol.

There is also an outdoor one, too. I hung that indoors over an arch that separates the front room from the kitchen area. The toy that came with it also was killed by Trin but it has all kinds of more appropriate, interesting for GSDs toys dangling. Trin loves tetherballs thankgoodness.:wild:


----------



## Halion (Apr 15, 2012)

My puppy loves anything that squeeks. So much that it's really annoying. Target has this cupcake for $5 and it's basically a huge squeeky. He's entertained for hours by it. He also has one of those unstuffed toys but he broke one of the squeekers in it and doesn't show much interest in it anymore because of that. ;P


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

marshies said:


> I got the jolly egg yesterday. Was thrilled when I saw it at my local independent pet store.
> 
> Pup played with it for a bit, but lost interest. T__T


Mine, too. Now I have this big egg thing that just sits in the yard. No interest anymore at all.



gmcwife1 said:


> That is one of Nita's favorite toys too, you should see her eye me when I'm drinking a bottle of water :laugh:


Here, too. A lousy water bottle!!!! I found a toy that you put the water bottle inside of and velcro it back together. That one is a favorite. (no stuffing.) I don't remember where I got it, but it's a treasured one.


----------



## lennoxbradley88 (Apr 23, 2012)

Well I don't use a crate for my pup. I have 2 areas in my house designated for her. The day area in the kitchen and my room when is bed time. The way I got her used to just relaxing at home with us is by playing with her outside. When I got her I let her roam around the entire house. Then I got a few toys (tennis balls, tug ropes, stuffed animals, etc) I would take her outside and play with her for an hour or so just have her running up and down until she was tired. After I'd take her in and take her to the living room and sit with her on a leash. She would stay and once she got comfortable I would take the lease off. Now I don't need the leash and she relaxes in the living room with us without having to play with her before hand.


----------

